# problem in hp 5189urf dongle (not working at all)



## kozzii (Jun 13, 2010)

im having a lot of trouble with my new hp wireless set
it includes:
wireless mouse 5189urf (M) (lights on but not connecting)
wireless keyboard 5189urf (k) 
usb dongle 5189urf
and the tower that has twin wires connected to the cpu

ive tried connecting another keyboard to the computer and finally came across the dongles light not turning on...

if the dongle isnt working then how can the mouse or keyboard. what should i do?
ive contacted hp but they kept me on hold for about an hour then hang up...
i have an online business that is waiting and the desktop keyboard isnt helping much

please get back to me asap...

regards kozzii:sigh:


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

have you tried the dongle in a different usb port and have you installed the drivers for the dongle and keyoard/mouse?


----------



## kozzii (Jun 13, 2010)

yes...ive tried that several times
i removed all obstacles away from the tower and the cpu (where dongle is connected)...
nothing happens...
it has no driver...nor can it be updated...
when i bought it, all i had to do is connect it...its been working fine till a few weeks ago when it stopped all of a sudden

what could be wrong with the dongle?:sigh:


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

possibly lost power or just not working does other things work in the usb ports???


----------



## BAA (Sep 24, 2010)

i have the same problem- the only help that HP offered was to purchase new mouse & keyboard or try bestbuy. does anyone sell replacement usb dongles?


----------

